# 1130SE auto lock clutch



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Posted this in the John Deere forum with no luck. 

I have an 1130SE with the auto lock steer clutch on the axle. Issue is, the axles are not engaging. Friction disc engages fine, spins sprockets, but the "clutch/differential" is not engaging properly to spin the wheels with the weight of the machine on the ground. If I lift up the back so the wheels aren't touching, they spin just fine. If I do this for a few minutes, it comes out of it and works as it should. 



Has anyone ever taken one of these apart or know how they work? Do they need to be cleaned/lubed/serviced?




Thanks a ton!


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

post some pics or a vid. so the masses here can have a looksee at the problem that is presenting itself on to you.


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

From what I can see, the "clutch" is a sprag clutch which isn't engaging properly to power the wheels. Wheels will spin when off the ground, but not when they have weight on them. After a few minutes it will come out of it and work flawlessly. You can see the clutch here on the left side of the picture in post 242. John Deere 1130 SE

I guess I really just need to know how to clean/service a sprag style clutch. Maybe it just needs some grease.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

My gut reaction would be to suggest spraying it with a penetrating lube like PB Blaster and if that works to free it up and get it working they try some regular engine oil but I'd be worried there is some sort of friction material in there that the oil will damage.

I can find it as a replacement part for a number of different machines like Murray, Snapper ... but I can't find an exploded diagram showing the guts of it.


----------



## NorthMaine (Feb 9, 2015)

The inside has what looks like (well what's left I should say) white lithium grease. There are maybe 6 or 8 rollers, and a plastic disc type piece. As I mentioned, it looks like a version of a sprag clutch. I want to lube it, but am worried about the friction material like you mention. Does anyone know how to service a sprag type clutch?


----------

